# Rigid vs WEN: Oscillating Sanders



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

I am looking at getting a bench-top Oscillating Spindle/Belt sander, what do you have and how do you like it? I'm looking mainly and the Rigid vs WEN, but I also noticed Grizzly has an option. I have been watching the Rigid and HD, hoping it would go on sale but it hasn't. Is an extra 1.5 amps on the Rigid worth an extra $80-ish dollars?

Do any of you have experience with these machines? Any/all opinions and experience are greatly appreciated. 

Rigid: $250 at HD. This appears to be the industry standard for benchtop models. It looks/feels like a decent tool, but I've seen reviews saying it has more bulk than necessary and can have QC issues. https://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-Oscillating-Edge-Belt-Spindle-Sander-EB4424/100061671?MERCH=REC-_-homepagehorizontal1_rr-_-NA-_-100061671-_-N

WEN 6523: $168 on Amazon. This one has 3.5 amps instead of 5 and the table and footprint are smaller. The price looks good, but looks like it might be flimsy. I know you get what you pay for, it looks like people either love it or they got a lemon. https://smile.amazon.com/WEN-6523-Oscillating-Spindle-Sander/dp/B06XGRZ37Q/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1545153490&sr=8-4&keywords=wen+sander

Grizzly T27417: $224. Pricewise, this one looks like its smack dab in the middle of the WEN and Rigid. Looking at the specs and motor it looks like its pretty much the same as the WEN. https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-Oscillating-Edge-Belt-and-Spindle-Sander/T27417


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

I have the Rigid, and it is beyond valuable to me. I may not need to use it often, but when I do, I'm sure glad I have it. Whichever you decide on, make sure to get some decent belts and spindles. I ordered the bargain box of belts from Klingspor, and with shipping, I paid about $30 for 30 belts of varying grits. They hold up much better than the cheap Diablo ones sold in store.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the Ridgid. Would buy it again, but mine just keeps runnin' and runnin'.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

I have the WEN. Its very sturdy, don't let that thought sway your decision.

I just went through this decision about 6ish months ago. Maybe less. There are a couple good reviews on this site, and I think I made a thread too. Hate to be that guy, but do a search on LJ and you'll find lots of good info. If I have time online later I can try to post a link to my thread.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've never used the Wen but, I can say I love my Rigid. From the Amazon description, it appears that the Wen table is somewhat smaller that the Rigid. That could be problematic when using the belt. I've spindle sanded a few band saw boxes where the table size really mattered, too.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Here you go. Lots of good info here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/289097


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

The Ridgid used to be $199 a few months ago. At that price, I'd probably lean towards it, but at the new $250 price, I think the Wen is a better buy. Only thing you really lose out on is the miter slot.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

I'll be the odd duck and say I'm happy with my HF. I've only had it a few months though so I can't speak to longevity. I can't imagine much going wrong *knock on wood *


----------



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

> I have the WEN. Its very sturdy, don t let that thought sway your decision.
> 
> I just went through this decision about 6ish months ago. Maybe less. There are a couple good reviews on this site, and I think I made a thread too. Hate to be that guy, but do a search on LJ and you ll find lots of good info. If I have time online later I can try to post a link to my thread.
> 
> - jamsomito


Haha, I'd rather be the 'tell people to search LJ' guy like you than the 'No one has ever thought about posting about this topic' guy like me. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

> The Ridgid used to be $199 a few months ago. At that price, I d probably lean towards it, but at the new $250 price, I think the Wen is a better buy. Only thing you really lose out on is the miter slot.
> 
> - Steve


My thoughts exactly. If the Rigid was $200, I would have already picked one up at my local HD. With the other comments I'm leaning towards the WEN.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

I plan to write a review of the WEN but I was waiting until I got a bit more experience with it. It has plenty of power and works nice and smooth. My table is flat but the extents of the swing don't make a true 90 or 45 (90 is pretty close, 45 is off a few degrees). Using a Dremel to extend the slot by a degree or two will fix the problem, I just haven't gotten around to it yet. I think this is the type of problem you'll run into with the WEN. Overall it's a pretty nice unit.

I have a tiny workshop and I can't imagine what a behemoth the Ridgid would be in there. The WEN is comparatively one of my bigger tools, about in line with my chop saw, right behind the band saw/table saw of course. I could see maybe some issues with the table being too small if you use the 3" spindle that's part of the belt attachment, the Ridgid has more room for that. You also lose the miter slot. Otherwise, it's not much of a compromise.

If you're a nerd like me, check out the reviews that were linked in my thread by EEngineer, the oscillating mechanisms are very different between the two. It doesn't appear to matter much from either a functional or longevity standpoint though. The WEN is definitely a bit louder than the Ridgid. I wouldn't run mine more than a minute without hearing protection. I'm also paranoid so there's that.

I think that about sums it up. Any specific questions about the WEN and I'll try to answer them for you.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I have the Rigid and I've never used the miter slot. I do sometimes appreciate the bigger table, just going by the pictures I've seen of the Wen.

At $250 I don't think the Rigid is as good a deal. I paid $170 for mine and I'm happy with it for that price. I don't use it all the time, but when I need the thing it's a lifesaver.


----------



## YesHaveSome (Sep 10, 2017)

I have five WEN tools (disc/belt sander, oscillating sander, drill press, band saw and air cleaner) and they all have performed well. Based on all the reviews and feedback I've seen on WEN they are pretty good tools. However, I've had my eye on the Ridgid combo and then I'll get rid of the two WEN sanders. That Ridgid is time tested and loved by quite a few people. I'd go that direction over the WEN.


----------



## AE8U (Aug 16, 2019)

I am not sure why no one else has mentioned this, but the Ridgid is 5 amps, but it also says it is a 3/8 HP motor. Amps times volts times efficiency equals HP. Go to this site: https://www.inchcalculator.com/amps-to-horsepower-calculator/
So working backwards if we use 115 V and 5 Amp, and we need it to be 3/8 HP, that means the motor is only 50% efficient. That usually results from poor bearings, poor fitting parts, etc.

Both the Wen and Grizzly have as you pointed out 3.5 Amps, but they also say they have a 1/2 HP motor. Using that same site, that means they are about 93% efficient. Which means they have much better bearings and better fitting parts. In other words they have more horsepower and draw less amps to use it.

I think this conclusion is supported by the reviews I see on the Ridgid website.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I have the Rigid, and it works great. I can't say anything about the WEN except to say the table looks to be smaller. There has been a few times that I wished the table on the Rigid were larger.


----------



## AE8U (Aug 16, 2019)

Bondo, just out of curiosity how old is your sander? I think Ridgid has recently done some cost reducing on some of their products and the new ones do not look to be as good as their older models.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, I'm not sure, have to guess at about 6 years.



> Bondo, just out of curiosity how old is your sander? I think Ridgid has recently done some cost reducing on some of their products and the new ones do not look to be as good as their older models.
> 
> - AE8U


----------



## natgas (Sep 11, 2015)

I've had the WEN for about 4 months and am very happy with it; does the job when I need it


----------



## Toller (Jan 7, 2014)

> So working backwards if we use 115 V and 5 Amp, and we need it to be 3/8 HP, that means the motor is only 50% efficient. That usually results from poor bearings, poor fitting parts, etc.
> 
> Both the Wen and Grizzly have as you pointed out 3.5 Amps, but they also say they have a 1/2 HP motor. Using that same site, that means they are about 93% efficient. Which means they have much better bearings and better fitting parts. In other words they have more horsepower and draw less amps to use it.


More likely it means Rigid is more honest. Wen and Grizzly are 93% efficient?! If you believe that….
I had the Rigid and it was a nice tool, but badly underpowered. I would not want to drop down to 3.5a.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Ridgid is listed as 5 Amps. The rest are listed as 3.5, except the MLCS, which just says "powerful motor"


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> So working backwards if we use 115 V and 5 Amp, and we need it to be 3/8 HP, that means the motor is only 50% efficient. That usually results from poor bearings, poor fitting parts, etc.
> 
> Both the Wen and Grizzly have as you pointed out 3.5 Amps, but they also say they have a 1/2 HP motor. Using that same site, that means they are about 93% efficient. Which means they have much better bearings and better fitting parts. In other words they have more horsepower and draw less amps to use it.
> 
> ...


Long history of companies selling tools using gooey liquid mathematics to say a motor does…......... Sears Roebuck was the best with 1 1/2 Hp marked motors that they advertised as "developing" 3 Hp. This was to attempt to lure returning GI's into their saws, instead of 3HP Delta's. PM's and the like. Stick strictly with Amps, and use any of the good electrical conversion charts. Doing so you won't buy a tool that stalls out with any attempt to use it.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the Ridgid sander, and it's the only one in the bench top class that seems to have a miter slot. I wouldn't be without a miter slot, because I use it extensively for chamfering through tenons.


----------



## AE8U (Aug 16, 2019)

> More likely it means Rigid is more honest. Wen and Grizzly are 93% efficient?! If you believe that….
> I had the Rigid and it was a nice tool, but badly underpowered. I would not want to drop down to 3.5a.
> 
> - Toller


So, first of all I am a retired engineer. And I have spent many years designing equipment - 20 years in hand and power tools. I* absolutely* believe that motors can be 93% efficient and higher. In fact with today's technology I would classify as junk any motor that is not at least 75% efficient. Also there are regulations in place that mandate minimum efficiency ratings for motors - look at this website:

https://www.designworldonline.com/doe-mandates-more-efficiency-for-small-electric-motors/

Furthermore, most Ridgid power tools, including the sander, are now made in China. The parent company of Ridgid, as well as Milwaukee and Ryobi is a company called TTI. I have been in their factory in Hong Kong. If you are lucky enough to have an older tool then you probably have something to defend. But if you are looking at the current models being sold, then that is a different story.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I am sorry but I could care less about the motor efficiency. The bottom line is that the Ridgid has been in my shop for years and still works great. It is a relatively cheap tool that just keeps going, works well enough and good enough for my use.


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

Electric motor horsepower ratings are like men arguing over… well, polite company will not let me make that analogy.

Some vendors rate it at the absolute maximum product of torque and speed, at which it will overheat and self-destruct in a few minutes (often on universal motors).

Other more respectable vendors rate it at the max power the motor can safely put out all day, every day (more often induction motors)

Do these machines have universal (brushed) motors like routers, circular saws, corded drills, shop vacs etc. or are they induction motors? The latter are much quieter and last much longer, but are bigger and heavier than the former.

Andy


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> If you are lucky enough to have an older tool then you probably have something to defend. But if you are looking at the current models being sold, then that is a different story.
> 
> - AE8U


I have noted this same thing, and I only have one badged Rigid tool, and old Metabo dual mode sander. It carries across almost all the tool lines for the power hand tools. Cheaper by the season. It's funny because I think a lot of the TaiChinese stationary equipment is better than it used to be. I think since HF is becoming so big, they are surrendering. I just hope at least one of them continues making something partially good so tradesmen can still get hand power tools, that don't upset the bottom line, and aren't total trash.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

I have had the Wen for around 3 1/2 years and haven't had any problems yet, and I do use it all the time, ( some of the things I use it for aren't what is was designed for ). They also have a good warrantee, not sure about the others. Mel


----------



## Chad_B (Apr 21, 2017)

i have a rigid and I'm not too impressed with it. I paid $50 for it off CL, if I would have paid $200+ for it I would be pissed. It works, but it is under powered and the switch is junk.


----------

